# Contracts awarded for raising Pere Charles and Maggie B



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Source Irish Examiner

Contracts awarded for raising Pere Charles and Maggie B
20/09/2007 - 11:12:51

The Irish Government has awarded contracts for the raising of two fishing vessels that sank off the south-east coast in recent years.

Five lives were lost when the Pere Charles sank near Hook Head last January, while two died when the Maggie B sank in the same area in March 2006.

Irish Diving Contractors, a company based in north Co Dublin, has been contracted to raise the boats and bring them to Arklow in Co Wicklow.

They will then be examined by Department of Transport surveyors.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Very interesting, I hope they find out what caused the boats to sink and maybe learn from it.

Chris.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Maggie B raised from seabed
Monday, 5 November 2007 22:01 
The Maggie B, the fishing trawler which sank a year and a half ago off the Wexford coast with the loss of two lives, has been successfully raised from the seabed.

The vessel has been towed to Dunmore East.

It was searched by gardaí later but the remains of skipper Glynn Cott or his crewmate Jan Sanqowski were not found on board.

The salvage operation to raise another trawler, the Pere Charles, is expected to begin tomorrow afternoon. It sank in January with the deaths of five fishermen.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Pere Charles salvage operation resumes
Tuesday, 6 November 2007 13:57 
The Pere Charles will be lifted from the seabed within the next 48 hours following an agreement on the trawler salvage plan.

The Coastguard and salvage company came to an agreement during talks in Dunmore East this morning and the operation will resume this afternoon.

The Pere Charles sank off Hook Head in January this year and claimed the lives of all five fishermen on board. 

The fishing trawler is currently lying upside down, 35m below the surface, on the seabed off the Wexford coast 

The dispute centred on how best to raise the vessel, with the salvage company wishing to raise the boat in its upside down position. The Coastguard had approved a plan to turn the boat while it was on the seabed before raising it. 

Amid fears that any delay could stall the operation, the salvage company complained of unhelpful interference from the Coastguard.

However it is understood the salvage company will now try to right the boat before attempting to raise it to the surface. If this is not possible, the boat may have to be towed underwater to shallower ground before being righted.

A second fishing vessel was successfully raised from the seabed yesterday and taken to Dunmore East.

The Maggie B sank last year with the loss of two lives. However, a preliminary search of the raised boat by garda divers found no evidence of bodies on board.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Pere Charles raised to surface
Thursday, 8 November 2007 20:18 
The wreck of the trawler Pere Charles has been raised to the surface around 1km off the Waterford coast.

Salvage contractors successfully raised the wreck of the sunken vessel this afternoon.

Coastguard officials say it appears the boat was badly damaged when it sank.
preliminary search has taken place and Coastguard officers say it appears at this stage there are no bodies on board. They are stressing that this is only a preliminary search.

The boat is being pumped out, after which a more thorough search will be conducted.

Family members are being brought out to the wreck site.

Earlier the operation suffered a setback as salvage operators had to return the trawler to the seabed after technical issues developed in the lifting process.

The salvage contractors had hoped to raise the 19m trawler last night but bad weather forced them to suspend operations as it was too dangerous for the divers.

The vessel was towed into shallower water near Dunmore East last night.

The Pere Charles sank in January off Hook Head with the loss of five lives.


----------

